
Where Does Religion Come From? - gmays
http://bigthink.com/21st-century-spirituality/where-does-religion-come-from
======
jrlocke
It comes from humoring a family of grammatical valid but semantically ill-
formed questions:

What is the purpose of the universe? What is the meaning of life?

